# 2.0t and DSG exhaust Burp/fart



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Hey guys. I was wondering what exactly causes the burping/farting sound that the mk6 GTI does between shifts when it's a DSG?

I been trying to find what makes it happen and if it can replicated on our CCs. I don't know if has anything to do with the software of the DSG, or if it has to do specifically with the stock GTI exhaust. Does anyone know?


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

The cc and passat exhaust are much quieter than the gti. You can hear hints of the burps on the passat and cc when you have your rear windows down. If you really want to hear it then get an exhaust, maybe apr or something.


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

With just a resonator delete i hear it too. I think its from the back pressure from the turbo, but i really dont know what its from.


----------



## DaveCarr (Feb 15, 2001)

It's called a "blip" and it's the ECU rev matching the motor to the driveline so the shift can be made. Check this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct-Shift_Gearbox

I drove a TT-S at the Audi driver forum at Sears Point and the blips were very audible (and cool). A racer boy detail that convinced me I want a DSG in my next car.

Dave


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Im kind of on the fence on whether or not I want that blip sound. I mean it sounds cool but I don't want to lean toward the ricer side. Also if I do the resonator delete I might get drone, and I definitely don't want that.


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

Daze513 said:


> Also if I do the resonator delete I might get drone, and I definitely don't want that.


With the resonator delete there is a very slight drone, but its very low.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

DaveCarr said:


> It's called a "blip" and it's the ECU rev matching the motor to the driveline so the shift can be made. Check this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct-Shift_Gearbox
> 
> I drove a TT-S at the Audi driver forum at Sears Point and the blips were very audible (and cool). A racer boy detail that convinced me I want a DSG in my next car.
> 
> Dave


That sort of makes sense. I guess I'm confused because if you've ever heard a MkV R32 shift, they don't fart like MkV/MkVI GTI's equipped with the DSG. I always thought it was a combination of the speed of the shift and the 2.0T. I have noticed while riding in a buddies MkV R32 that the 1st to 2nd gear shift is not nearly as quick as the 2.0T DSG shifts. And looking into it more, E46 M3's equipped with the SMG were quick shifting (not talking about the rest of the trans since it wasn't nearly as smooth as DSG), but they don't have that blip/fart sound. The only other cars I can think of that may have that sound are Ferrari's with their single clutch F1 transmissions.

Even the new Porsche's with their PDK and aftermarket exhausts don't fart, and the PDK is just as quick, if not quicker than the DSG that it may be based off of. That's why I still think that it's not just a rev match and that it may be related to the 2.0T. Aren't rev matches only one the downshifts anyhow? DSG and every other twin clutch transmission preselects the gear. There is no delay between the shifts. Rev matching occurs when the transmission downshifts. The farts don't occur then. Only on upshifts. 

But yes, a resonator delete or aftermarket TBE/CB will definitely increase the sound. It was somewhat noticeable on stock MkV GTI's and GLI's. MkVI GTI's have a slightly louder stock exhaust setup than MkV GTI's, so it's even more pronounced. One of my buddies had the AWE K04 kit, GIAC tune, GIAC DSG software flash, and an AWE TBE and his car upshifting farts were stupid loud, almost like a shotgun going off. It'd scare people.

Here's a 911 with aftermarket exhaust taking off at the very end with PDK. No upshift farts though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJI5VOk4Nt0

I searched for some Ferrari's too and it doesn't seem the 599 GTO or the 458 Italia fart on upshift with the F1 gearbox. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOeovUY_Gjg


Sorry for the confusing post though. It's all over the place.


----------

